# entry (in a dictionary)



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Is there a specific word (or words) that would translate "entry" in these contexts? Or would Finnish normally phrase these sentences in a slightly different way?_


NES [an etymological dictionary] has no entry for the word "hyytyä"._
_
The entry in NES for "maa" is surprisingly short._

_This encyclopedia's entry for "automobile" is ridiculously out of date!


_Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

I'd translate it "hakusana":

_NES:ssa ei ole hakusanaa "hyytyä".
NES:ssa hakusanan "maa" selitys on yllättävän lyhyt.
Tämän tietosanakirjan hakusanan "auto" tiedot ovat naurettavan vanhentuneet._


----------



## Gavril

Thanks!

One other question: does it make any difference if you change the word order and say _"auto"-hakusanan tiedot_, _"maa"-hakusanan selitys_, etc.?




Hakro said:


> I'd translate it "hakusana":
> 
> _NES:ssa ei ole hakusanaa "hyytyä".
> NES:ssa hakusanan "maa" selitys on yllättävän lyhyt.
> Tämän tietosanakirjan hakusanan "auto" tiedot ovat naurettavan vanhentuneet._


----------



## Hakro

No, there's no difference. I'm only used to use this word order.


----------



## Gavril

Looking back at this thread, it seems important to distinguish between the following meanings:


1) entry: for example,


> *automobile*, noun
> [definitions]
> [examples]
> [...]




2) headword:


> *automobile*




From Hakro's explanation, it seems as though _*hakusana*_ only refers to #2: to express meaning #1, you need to say _hakusanan *selitys*_, _hakusanan *tiedot*_, or similar.

Is my understanding correct?


----------



## hui

Suomalaisissa sanakirjoissa yksinkertaistettuna:

1) sana-artikkeli:


> *hakusana*
> [selite/selitteet]
> _[esimerkit]_


Esimerkiksi Kielitoimiston sanakirjassa ei kuitenkaan ole hakusanaa (tai sana-artikkelia) *sana-artikkeli*, vaikka sanaa käytetään sanakirjan ohjeissa.


----------

